# New everyday stick



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Since making the knob stick and shipping it off, I decided to make myself a quick one. This a piece of Burning Bush (Euonymus alatus) that I have had drying for about a year. I meant to leave all the bark on but part of it on the shaft was damaged.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice. I've got burning bushes running amok, they were foundation plantings 30+ years ago and have outgrown their space, never thought about them for stick material.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I like it. I'll have to see who in town has some.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice stick, I like it


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I cut mine back, almost to the ground a couple of years ago and they took off with some really nice sticks the next season. This is not a root ball cane but a junction when several new growths began. One thing I was unable to do is straighten them with a heat gun with the bark on. It doesn't take to heat well, maybe steam will work, will try that next time.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

You did a very nice job on this one. I love the contrast in colors between the shaft and the knob top.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice job on the stick.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I have to admit, the colors were a complete accident. I used a orange-ish leather dye on the whole stick but after it dried I didn't like it on the handle so I put another leather dye, this time a medium brown on and it took on an almost opalescent look. It's hard to see in the pics but the bottom coat sort of shines through, especially after the clear coat. I'm not one to look a gift horse in them big ole teeth. There is a technique in oil painting where you put a really thin coat of color on top of a light or white base coat to get a feeling of depth. I think that's what I did by accident. I'm still learning to use these leather dyes but them more I use them the more I like.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice looking stick. Interesting how the leather dye is working for you. Looks good.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like it! Great stick!

Rodney


----------



## Pennswoods (Nov 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice job.


----------

